# 3500 cutaway MPG



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok, so what's the MPG's you guys get out of your 3500's with utility bodies. Which make of vehicle and which body as well as typical load. Been looking at some e350's with 5.4 V8 with 11' KUV as well as a sweet and pristine GMC 3500 with a duramax diesel and 11' body. Been a diesel guy all my life but considering a gas just cuz the secondary market is loaded with them and I've got an awesome mechanic as a very good friend.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My cutaway is a 06 11' harbor body with the duramax, 75k miles weighing in at 9900lbs
Gets 9-10 mpg with a programmer and 5" straight piped, I drive a lot of hills though and don't really pussy foot around town, almost zero freeway driving so not sure what it really gets, registration is about 1200 a year with the ca15000 weight sticker 
My 05 3500 single axle kuv with the 6.0 gets about 11 loaded for service


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got another 06 knapheide kuv 3500single axle for sale, 150k on the odometer


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

$1200 fer that 15,000 ca sticker I currently get around 12 with my current setup which is a F250 7.3 PSD pulling a 16' trailer and its just a long rig and Parkin in the bigger cities is becoming a challenge.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Pm inbound hillside!


----------

